# What's your thoughts on a ECO?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I've always liked those wheels, I think the black/gunmetal looks better though


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

i had a 97 celica that was lowered with a set of 17's that look almost identical to those. Loved them, they looked sharp.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Not available in 5x105 unfortunately.


----------

